# Blacked out PF FLYERS



## Loki (Sep 5, 2016)

Saw these today, thought they were pretty cool. But $130.00?!  Run faster, jump higher and spend money...  I'll likely break down and buy a set anyway.  The green on black are pretty slick as well, kind of reminds me of my IDF & French boots.  ;) 

The link
PF Flyers Brings Back The US Military Issued 'Grounder' As A Modern Day Sneaker


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 5, 2016)

They look like a pair of knockoff Chuck Taylors that the locals would try to push on us at the Bagram bazaar.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 5, 2016)

Wow. PF Flyers. I had a pair when I was about ten. Cost $5.


----------



## Salt USMC (Sep 5, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> They look like a pair of knockoff Chuck Taylors that the locals would try to push on us at the Bagram bazaar.


Knockoff?  Aren't chucks like $50 retail?


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 5, 2016)

PF Flyers that I got as a kid were white canvas topped, and white rubber on the bottom. Some had fancy red and blue stripes here and there. They also had a rubber disc glued to the inner ankle area. they was there to prevent sparks for forming 'cause we ran soooooo fast in our PF Flyers. Ya know what, it really worked to, never had our sneakers catch fire when running bases, or chasing down those long, deep fly balls out in left center field.


----------



## DC (Oct 20, 2016)

We were issued CT's at SDV to keep us from slipping off the back of the sub during surface evo's. Way better than the old coral boots that after a year the soles turned into hard plastic. Comfortable and fit into the fin pockets nicely


----------

